# Best cat I ever had.. died way too young



## Briii

My boy Gandalf broke my heart on Sunday. This was an amazing cat. He wondered into our yard 8 months ago and he was an adolescent, totally feral, kitty. He would run at the sight or sound of humans. I always thought he would just be in our yard, I never thought he'd become part of my family. 

Amazingly a few months ago he decided he liked humans. In fact, he LOVED humans. We became very close fast. I work at home all the time and he'd lay in my lap almost all day long. He loved attention and hated it when I had to leave him, for even just a few minutes. 

Unfortunately the people I live with now are very allergic to cats; so he was confined to my office during the day and they forced me to kick him outside at night. I was planning on getting my own place in a month, where I'd be able to keep him inside all the time. But on Sunday he was hit by a car. This cat was more then my best friend (my only friend!) but he was like family to me. I am going to miss him forever. 

He was so soft and sweet and affectionate. And the way he turned from feral to loving astounded me. RIP Gandalf, you will be missed more than you know. Why did he have to die so young?


----------



## Marcia

So sad. I know you must be aching. This is yet another good argument for indoor kitties - especially in an urban setting. Cars are just not match for animals. I hope you find an equally wonderful friend when you move.


----------



## OctoberinMaine

I'm so sorry to hear about Gandalf.


----------



## Zerafian

I know exactly how you feel. The boy in my username pic passed in January. More then just a cat, he was like my kid. He was only 1.5 years old and picked him up at 10 weeks old. I'm so sorry for your loss.

I still miss him terribly. Take your time grieving, there's really nothing that helps except trying to keep your mind busy especially the first month


----------



## JungliBillis

I'm so sorry for your loss


----------



## lovetimesfour

Oh, I just burst into tears reading this. My heart just hurts for you. I'm so sorry. He knew so much love, thanks to you.


----------



## soccergrl76

I am so sorry for your loss. I don't know why these things happen. I know how you feel as I just had to put my boy down 2 weeks ago. It does get easier as time goes on but the memories will last forever. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Yuki'sMum

I'm so sorry for your loss. When I was 18 my dog escaped from my parents' house and was hit by a car. I know how much it hurts to lose a beloved companion that way. *hugs* 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## mumof7kitties

I'm so sorry for your loss. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## CalyxTheCat

Gandalf looked like a really loving cat. Russian Blues have a special place in my heart, as they are always so sweet. I know it hurts because it shouldn't have happened, and he should have had many more years of love with you. There is nothing you could have done, and you gave him everything he could have dreamed of. He was probably the happiest he's ever been in his life, when it got cut short. Thank you for giving that feeling of joy to him. 

I know it's hard right now; it will just take time to heal from this. If you have more photos and you think it would help you heal, please post them. He looked like a super cuddly cute cat.


----------



## love.my.cats

I'm so sorry to hear. I went through something very similar almost 10 years ago. Since I was very young, I longed for a kitten but my parents never allowed it. My Mum finally agreed when I was about 18/19 and we adopted a gorgeous little blue/grey medium hair tabby from a rescue. He got intussusception only a few months after we had him but with (kind of expensive) surgery, he was back to himself in no time. He was such an amazing little kitty to the point that Mum had told me that when I move out, she wanted to keep him. She'd never been a cat person but her and Oskar had a special bond. We tried very hard to keep him inside but he longed to go outside and eventually, we let him out for a few hours at a time only when we were home. I got a call at work from my Mum one afternoon to say that she was at the vet with him as he'd been hit by a car and due to internal bleeding, the vet had recommended euthanasia. I was a wreck. I loved that kitten so much and blamed both my self and my Mum for letting him go outside at all. It took a very long time for me to heal. I'd come home from, expecting him to be at the door and get upset all over again when he wasn't.

I'm so sorry that you are going through this also. It does get easier but you never forget them. *hugs*


----------



## Arianwen

Really sorry for you but it is human instinct for those of us who love our cats to beat ourselves up. Even if you had been in an easier situation something else might have happened. I have known cats be electrocuted or even get into washing machines in their own homes not to mention dozens of other incidents. PLEASE don't feel any guilt - you had a special bond- celebrate that even in your memories.


----------



## Briii

One of those nights when you realize you are totally not done grieving over your best friend and you break down all over again  thanks for the replies... They help. My other cat had his kittens a week ago. She is a grey white and orange tabby. Gandalf was grey with black and white ghost markings.... Any chance one of the three greyish kittens will look like he did ? Everyone also says I shouldn't try and 'replace' him but I just loved him so darn much. I want a cat that meows like him and cuddles like him and feels like him....


----------



## Briii

Gandalf and his surviving wifey Gimley


----------



## howsefrau32

I cried reading this too. Just know that the past 8 months you gave to your boy made up for his entire life he had outside when he had no one. You two were so lucky to have each other. Hopefully one day, when you have people around you that don't mind you have another cat, you can find another feral or stray baby to take in and rescue. I have Arwen, my feral girl, who is completely outdoors....she is not a candidate to be indoors at all, and I have 3 indoor cats, but I worry about her and all the dangers that go with being an outdoor cat. So sorry for your loss.


----------



## Briii

That pic didn't post.. trying again:










So gorgeous 



















They were love birds! I have never seen two cats cuddle more...


----------



## NebraskaCat

Aw, I love blue cats and I double-love the big cheeked boys. I'm so sorry for your loss. I bet he provided a lot of happiness to you and your other kitty. He died way too soon, but he died knowing he was loved.


----------



## cat owner again

I am so sorry for your loss. I remember every one of my animals as they were all memebers of my family.


----------

